# 32nd Annual Destin Seafood Festival



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

*32nd Annual Destin Seafood Festival*
September 17-19, 2010
Fishing Fleet Marina/City of Destin 
Royal Melvin Heritage Park/Fisherman's Wharf​The Destin Area Chamber of Commerce, in partnership with Destin Fishing Fleet, Inc., would like to announce that the 32nd Annual Destin Seafood Festival will set up alongside the Destin Harbor Sept. 17-19, 2010, in the Fishing Fleet Marina, City of Destin Royal Melvin Heritage Park, and Fisherman's Wharf! Enjoy live music, arts & crafts, delicious seafood, and more! 

This change in location positions the festival amid Destin's fishing docks, and the change in dates makes it a true kick off to the Destin Fishing Rodeo, which takes place the entire month of October. 

For more information, please contact the Chamber at (850) 837-6241.​


----------

